# The New Minox Tactical Riflescopes



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*The new Minox Tactical Riflescopes have arrived.* In the past year of so Minox has hired many very experianced folks from some of the major tactical optics sources and are now starting to ship the results of these investments. I think you will be VERY pleased with what they are producing.

*Here is detail on what has arrived:*

*Minox ZA 5 HD 1.2-6x24 TAC (Illuminated Mino-Tac Reticle) #66405* 








*With large field of view for quick aiming. Incredibly light and uniquely compact for dynamic lowland or mountain hunting.*

Designed and engineered in Germany, and in close cooperation with experts in the fields of military and law enforcement, the ZA 5 HD TAC line offers new and improved options for all serious shooters.

The fully illuminated tactical reticle system greatly contributes to higher accuracy in low-light situations - with varying intensity settings and an off step between each setting.

*Features:*
High performance German HD optics
30 mm aluminum tube
Fully illuminated tactical reticle system
Varying illumination intensity settings
Off step between each intensity setting
Anodized scope body
5x zoom range
Long, safe eye relief
Large field of view
Reticle at the 2nd focal plane
Parallax adjustment (SF models)
Waterproof
Filled with Argon gas
Innovative new optical design
The vignetting has been greatly reduced to create an exceptionally bright and sharp image all the way to the outer edges of the field of view. With the increased size of the exit pupil, the eye remains completely relaxed and can observe images without any further distractions - the eye is no longer preoccupied by attempts to adjust to the field of view before even getting on target - The Innovative new optical design gets the shooter quickly and precisely on target.

*Specs:*
Clear aperture (mm): 24
Parallax adjustment range (Side Focus): 100 yds.
Fully multicoated: Yes
Eye relief (mm): 101
Exit pupil high power (mm):
4.0
Exit pupil low power (mm): 13.3
Eyepiece -diopter (min): 2
Eyepiece +diopter (max): 2
Magnification high power: 6
Magnification low power: 1.2
Field of view low power / ft. at 100 yds.: 81.2
Field of view high power / ft. at 100 yds.: 16.2
Reticle adjustment per click at 100 yds.: 0.5"
Windage travel - total: + 90 MOA
Elevation travel - total: + 90 MOA
Main tube outside diameter: 30 mm
Overall length (inch): 10.23
Front mounting distance (inch): 3.41
Rear mounting distance (inch): 2.27
Weight (oz.): 14.0

*Minox ZA 5 HD 3-15x50 SF TAC (Illuminated Mino-Tac Reticle) Part#66445*








*The universal Side Focus Parallax Adjustment riflescope for close to medium shooting ranges. Suitable for flexible use, whether for dynamic hunting during the day or a raised hide in twilight.*

Designed and engineered in Germany, and in close cooperation with experts in the fields of military and law enforcement, the ZA 5 HD TAC line offers new and improved options for all serious shooters.

The fully illuminated tactical reticle system greatly contributes to higher accuracy in low-light situations - with varying intensity settings and an off step between each setting.

*Features:*
Innovative new optical design
High performance German HD optics
30 mm aluminum tube
Fully illuminated tactical reticle system
Varying illumination intensity settings
Off step between each intensity setting
Anodized scope body
5x zoom range
Long, safe eye relief
Large field of view
Reticle at the 2nd focal plane
Parallax adjustment (SF models)
Waterproof
Filled with Argon gas
The vignetting has been greatly reduced to create an exceptionally bright and sharp image all the way to the outer edges of the field of view. With the increased size of the exit pupil, the eye remains completely relaxed and can observe images without any further distractions - the eye is no longer preoccupied by attempts to adjust to the field of view before even getting on target - The Innovative new optical design gets the shooter quickly and precisely on target.

*Specs: * 
Clear aperture (mm): 50
Parallax adjustment range (Side Focus): 50 yds. -
Fully multicoated: Yes
Eye relief (mm): 101
Exit pupil high power (mm): 3.3
Exit pupil low power (mm): 15.0
Eyepiece -diopter (min): 2
Eyepiece +diopter (max): 2
Magnification high power: 15
Magnification low power: 3
Field of view low power / ft. at 100 yds.: 32.5
Field of view high power / ft. at 100 yds.: 6.5
Reticle adjustment per click at 100 yds.: 0.25"
Windage travel - total: + 60 MOA
Elevation travel - total: + 60 MOA
Main tube outside diameter: 30 mm
Overall length (inch): 12.88
Front mounting distance (inch): 2.10
Rear mounting distance (inch): 2.27
Weight (oz.): 21.5

*Minox ZA 5 HD 5-25x56 SF TAC (Illuminated Mino-Tac Reticle) #66475*








*The ultimate bright Side Focus Parallax Adjustment scope for use in deep twilight. Universal and flexible for short, medium and long ranges in densely wooded and wide open hunting grounds. Excellent light transmission to extend the decisive moment.*

Designed and engineered in Germany, and in close cooperation with experts in the fields of military and law enforcement, the ZA 5 HD TAC line offers new and improved options for all serious shooters.

The fully illuminated tactical reticle system greatly contributes to higher accuracy in low-light situations - with varying intensity settings and an off step between each setting.

*Features:*
High performance German HD optics
30 mm aluminum tube
Fully illuminated tactical reticle system
Varying illumination intensity settings
Off step between each intensity setting
Anodized scope body
5x zoom range
Long, safe eye relief
Large field of view
Reticle at the 2nd focal plane
Parallax adjustment (SF models)
Waterproof
Filled with Argon gas
Innovative new optical design
The vignetting has been greatly reduced to create an exceptionally bright and sharp image all the way to the outer edges of the field of view. With the increased size of the exit pupil, the eye remains completely relaxed and can observe images without any further distractions - the eye is no longer preoccupied by attempts to adjust to the field of view before even getting on target - The Innovative new optical design gets the shooter quickly and precisely on target.

*Specs:*
Clear aperture (mm): 56
Parallax adjustment range (Side Focus): 50 yds. -
Fully multicoated: Yes
Eye relief (mm): 101
Exit pupil high power (mm): 2.2
Exit pupil low power (mm): 10.0
Eyepiece -diopter (min): 2
Eyepiece +diopter (max): 2
Magnification high power: 25
Magnification low power: 5
Field of view low power / ft. at 100 yds.: 19.5
Field of view high power / ft. at 100 yds.: 3.9
Reticle adjustment per click at 100 yds.: 0.25"
Windage travel - total: + 50 MOA
Elevation travel - total: + 50 MOA
Main tube outside diameter: 30 mm
Overall length (inch): 15.0
Front mounting distance (inch): 2.93
Rear mounting distance (inch): 2.27
Weight (oz.): 23.1

*These scopes are priced to get Minox into the Tactical Scope market:*

The Minox ZA 5 HD 1.2-6x24 TAC (Illuminated Mino-Tac Reticle) #66405 is $799.00

The Minox ZA 5 HD 3-15x50 SF TAC (Illuminated Mino-Tac Reticle) Part#66445 is $899.00

The Minox ZA 5 HD 5-25x56 SF TAC (Illuminated Mino-Tac Reticle) #66475 is $999.00

*Also, keep in mind, as an extra bonus, there's the Puma Knife Give-Away* 









All in all an exciting time to be involved with Minox.
Please feel free to contact us with any questions.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm wondering why this is not posted on the Advertiser's Corner.


----------

